# Ten Commandments for Husbands and Wives



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2006)

Ten Commandments for the Twentieth Century Husband
Source unknown

1. Thou shalt put thy wife before they mother, thy father, thy son, and thy daughter, for thy wife is thy lifelong companion.
2. Abuse not thy body by overeating, by tobacco, or drink, that thy days may be many and healthful in the presence of thy loved ones. (okay, please note the "do not abuse"...not "do not use"  )
3. Permit neither thy business nor thy hobby to make of thee a stranger to thy children, for the most precious gift a man giveth his family is his time.
4. Forget not the virtue of cleanliness.
5. Make not thy wife a beggar, but share willingly with her thy worldly goods.
6. Forget not to say "I love you," for even though thy love be constant thy wife doth yearn to hear these words.
7. Remember that the approval of thy wife is worth more than the admiring glances of a hundred strangers. Cleave unto her and forsake all others.
8. Keep thy home in good repair, for out of it cometh the joys of old age.
9. Forgive with grace, for who among us does not need to be forgiven?
10. Honor the Lord all the days of thy life, and thy children will rise up and call thee blessed.

Ten Commandments for Wives
author unknown

1. Carefully guard thine health so thou canst always greet thy husband with a smile.
2. Never nag or complain.
3. Do not worry about things which thou canst not change.
4. Do not spend all thy time scrubbing, cleaning, and dusting the house.
5. Love thine husband and children more than thy house.
6. Know how to prepare good, nutritious food and keep it on the table.
7. Know the limitations of thy husband's income and do not try to keep up with the Jones's or others.
8. Do not buy a hat or hairdo or wig that makes thy husband unhappy.
9. Remember that at times silence is golden.
10. Do not drive the automobile from back or side seat.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------

